# Metrolink Gets Extension Grant



## WhoozOn1st (Dec 12, 2013)

It's not a huge chunk-O-change, and it won't happen overnight (what does?), but there's a Perris station ready to go, and a transit center (buses) already operational adjacent to it. From the Perris depot you can see one end of the Orange Empire Railway Museum's main line not many yards away.

$75-million federal grant to help fund Metrolink expansion to Perris -- http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-metrolink-perris-federal-grant-20131209,0,142572.story#ixzz2nIs4e6Y4

Today's Trains News Wire also has an item about this, and says in part...

"The 24-mile Perris Valley Line will serve the communities of Alessandro, Moreno Valley, and Perris. It includes the construction of four new stations along the route with parking at Riverside Hunter Park, Moreno Valley/March Field, Perris, and South Perris."

"The FTA [Federal Transit Administration] is committing $75 million in funding to the Riverside County Transportation Commission through FTA’s Small Starts Capital Investment grant program. FTA’s Small Starts grant comprises approximately 30 percent of the project’s total cost of $248 million. The project also received approximately $63 million in other funds from the U.S. Department of Transportation. The remaining cost is provided by state and local sources. The extension is to be completed by December 2015."




Metrolink train 115 at Simi Valley, 7-9-10; topography similar to Perris area. (WhoozPhoto)​
​


----------



## sechs (Dec 13, 2013)

Seems like they've been planning this since Metrolink started....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/91_Line#Perris_Valley_Line_extension


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Dec 13, 2013)

One of their shorter lines.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Dec 13, 2013)

sechs said:


> Seems like they've been planning this since Metrolink started....http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/91_Line#Perris_Valley_Line_extension


Another one long on the back burner is revival of the original S.P. line into L.A. It would cut off at Montalvo (Ventura County Line outer terminus), running through the Santa Paula Valley (Santa Paula, Fillmore, Piru) to emerge at Santa Clarita. It'd be considerably more expensive than the Perris extension, given that tens of miles of right of way and rails would have to be reestablished, and won't happen any time soon.



Southern Pacific's Lark (San Francisco-L.A. overnight). In this February, 1963, shot the train is detouring over the Santa Paula branch due to a fire at Chatsworth. (OGR Forum photo)​


----------



## Paulus (Dec 15, 2013)

Shawn Ryu said:


> One of their shorter lines.


In practice it will be an extension of the 91 Line.


----------

